# 2 great off road rides in wiltshire



## Licramite (11 Oct 2012)

If you in the warminster area any time I can recommend 2 great off road rides

first "my home ride", - Heytesbury to Corton, but branch off up the bridal path and head into the woods, follow the roman road till you hit the A36 lords hill, turn towards tytherington but angle of to sutton veny(great down hill bit)
its a 1 1/2hour track/trail ride.

or - more of a challenge
Heytesbury to Westbury following the range road. - you climb up cotley hill , over to scratchbury hill fort, down and up over middle hill (fort) and down and up to Battlesbury hillfort, drop down to the army camp , back up to the golf course and onto the white horse hillfort at westbury. its only 12 something miles but thier and back took 3hours.

OS map explorer 143


----------



## lukesdad (12 Oct 2012)

We need more of this ^ thanx Licramite.


----------



## Licramite (12 Oct 2012)

Doing it the Roman Way.
theres a cracking ride from here - heytesbury to badbury rings near blandford forum.
nearly all off road.
you need os explorer maps 143 and 118
start up cotly hill cutting into the woods and up on the wessex ridgeway route. once on the top pick up the roman road going back (your heading west) towards wyle. at the T junction turn right and keep going right to follow the track tacking you to the a36, cross it as if going to fonthill magna, but emediately turn left up the metaled road to pick up the Drovers trail, follow it (if you can its a bit obscure) and you will come out at groverly woods and pick up the roman road, follow that to wilton. cut through wilton turn right at the traffic lights to climb the hill and drop down into bishopstone,
going over the little bridge by the church turn left and climb the hill to pick the roman road again, cross the A354 at a place called Martin, go out of Martin to the nature park following the track over te fields to Pentridge.
from thier you can follow tracks to the begining of the ackling dyke - a roman road that runs straight to Badbury rings - straight horizontally , not vertically if you get my drift.
great ride of about 45miles
great pub at the end of it called the lovers knot, camping or B&B at Tarrant Keynston


----------



## Motozulu (12 Oct 2012)

This is great stuff - another one in the bank.


----------



## flatflr (12 Oct 2012)

Need to get a car rack and will have to try some of these out. A couple of friends who like a bit of off road riding are moving close to the Ridgeway, might have to check it out with them some time Might try to talk them into some night rides when I sort out what lights I want.


----------

